# Went to the range with my S&W 627



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

I've got semi auto's in 22, 9, 40 & 45 and a revolver in 22. 

Earlier this week I picked up at my local gun shop a S&W 627 Performance Center revolver in .357 mag that I've been looking at the past few weeks. Took it to the range this afternoon and put a box of .38 special+P and a box of .357 mag though it. I like it!

I've never fired either round before. Going to put a 100 rounds of 38 special through it tomorrow. 

I suspect this is going to be my new favorite gun. Gonna hafta get into reloading, though. This is going to get expensive!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got one great gun there. Enjoy it. By all means get into reloading as it all part of shooting. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

The 627 has the best trigger of all non custom revolvers (with a few notable expections such as the US$ 7000 German Korth). People who try it at the range cannot but remain surprised. You're going to feel it after about 1000 shots.

To feed the baby I just purchased a Dillon press which run me just short of the gun. I don't regret it though !!!

Here's my baby and her meal:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt041Now that is a beauty for sure:drooling:. Don't get no better than that.:smt023


----------

